# Electric Pooter?



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all - does anyone know where I can buy an electric pooter from please - something like this 







Sorry mods - posted in equipment and inverts as well - I am desperate - my mouth suction one is giving me terrible asthma.


----------



## tahao74 (May 11, 2012)

*Electric pooter*

Hi

I have the same problem. Please can you let me know if you have found the electric pooter.

Thank you


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

jools said:


> Hi all - does anyone know where I can buy an electric pooter from please - something like this
> imageSorry mods - posted in equipment and inverts as well - I am desperate - my mouth suction one is giving me terrible asthma.


Watkins & Doncaster Pooters


----------



## tahao74 (May 11, 2012)

Thank you Ron.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I was looking at those ones from Watdon at the kempton bug show last year, they seem to work well, but I thought nearly £100 was rather a lot. 

A long time ago I remember seeing a pooter that someone had made that operated by blowing rather than sucking, that would be a much cheaper solution if you could get it to work, it involved a T-piece that you blow through that creates a vacuum, the same priciple as a cheap airbrush.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Graham said:


> I was looking at those ones from Watdon at the kempton bug show last year, they seem to work well, but I thought nearly £100 was rather a lot.
> 
> A long time ago I remember seeing a pooter that someone had made that operated by blowing rather than sucking, that would be a much cheaper solution if you could get it to work, it involved a T-piece that you blow through that creates a vacuum, the same priciple as a cheap airbrush.


I used to make my own with a glass bottle with a cork top and two pieces of piping- if you position the pipes properly and have mesh over the 'out' pipe'!), there isn't _quite_ so much chance of sucking up the bugs! :lol2:


----------



## tahao74 (May 11, 2012)

lrobeson80 said:


> imagePlease can you let me know if you have found the electric pooter.


Yes I have found it but it is quite expensive!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> I used to make my own with a glass bottle with a cork top and two pieces of piping- if you position the pipes properly and have mesh over the 'out' pipe'!), there isn't _quite_ so much chance of sucking up the bugs! :lol2:


I don't bother with the bottle/jar bit, mine is just a length of flexible plastic tube with an old biro outer stuffed in one end, before stuffing it in I place a small piece of fine gauze over the end to stop the bugs and stuff being sucked right up!

I do sometimes wonder about the very fine stuff that must inevitably get through even the finest of filters...


----------

